# CBBT then HRBT 9/8/11



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I had traffic court in Virginia Beach. So of course, I went fishing afterwards...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/09/traffic-court-excuses.html


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

couldn't think of a better thing to do after court. looks like a definate adventure in the surf.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Indeed. Nice work.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

How do you bait the clam? where did you buy the clams? and also which side of HRBT? I havn't fished for a while and look for your post first. My friend and I are planning to light line first time at HRBT Friday night. Thanks for the info

joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Joe! I just cut the clam into strips. The harder (more orange) part should stay on the hook while the soft (brownish) stuff kind of dangle off the hook. I bought the clams at Grand Mart (Asian grocery) at 649 Newtown Rd Virginia Beach, VA 23462. Otherwise I just go to Ocean's East 2 Tackle and Bait.

As far as the HRBT goes, I was on the Norfolk side. 

Best of luck, Joe. The stripers should definitely be there.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went fishing after a job interview;So much fun;but my wallet is kicking my a$$ for it;Oh well.If I had more money I might be fishing near Hampton next week.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Hi Joe! I just cut the clam into strips. The harder (more orange) part should stay on the hook while the soft (brownish) stuff kind of dangle off the hook. I bought the clams at Grand Mart (Asian grocery) at 649 Newtown Rd Virginia Beach, VA 23462. Otherwise I just go to Ocean's East 2 Tackle and Bait.
> 
> As far as the HRBT goes, I was on the Norfolk side.
> 
> Best of luck, Joe. The stripers should definitely be there.


Thank you Rob!
You just answered one of my questions I kept forgetting to ask. That was the big asian markets around the HRBT. They usually carry blue crab and clam and are open whole day. It will be a great trip for me.
If you don’t mind,
1.	Kind of clam and size of your hook for spade
2.	The same sheepshead rig for spade?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The spade rig is different from the sheepshead rig. The spade rig is basically a fishfinder rig (1 to 2 ounce egg sinker over a swivel to 2' of flourocarbon leader). The hook preference varies. Kevin uses a small jighead. Lee uses a small hook with split shot lead over it. I go back and forth between the two. 

To get an idea of the size of jighead/hook check out kevin's weekly report page... http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatchsummer11.html
The first picture for 1st week of August shows the jighead he uses.

With all this cold wind we've been having, the spades might have left. Not sure, but there's a chance. The togs and sheepies should still be biting.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob,
Thanks. I think I got the idea. I never intended to spear spade and sheepshead underwater because they weren't my food group – I didn’t know much about fish. But they are now.

joe


----------

